
AMD Announces 64-Core 7nm Rome CPUs, 7nm MI60 GPUs, and Zen 4 - rbanffy
https://amp-tomshardware-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/amp.tomshardware.com/news/amd-new-horizon-7nm-cpu,38029.html
======
lysp
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18393344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18393344)

